# The Best Arboreal



## stonemantis (Jun 15, 2005)

Now I know there is multiple links on this subject but I couldn't find a dedicated arboreal thread. So my question is what is the best arboreal species? I'm looking for colorful, large, loves light, rarity, and temperment. Can anybody help?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2005)

telling you the best arboreal is impossible, this is a personal choice ...

about the light : no T loves light in my opinion 

the best looking arboreal is the Poecilotherria metallica but if you dont wanna spend 300$ in a spider then I would suggest the P  Subfusca, or P regalis ...Ornata is nice too ... ahhh any Poecilotherria are awesome its real hard to tell you the best arboreal T ... soo I will just say P Subfusca


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 15, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> telling you the best arboreal is impossible, this is a personal choice ...
> 
> about the light : no T loves light in my opinion
> 
> the best looking arboreal is the Poecilotherria metallica but if you dont wanna spend 300$ in a spider then I would suggest the P  Subfusca, or P regalis ...Ornata is nice too ... ahhh any Poecilotherria are awesome its real hard to tell you the best arboreal T ... soo I will just say P Subfusca


I love pokeys too so that gives me and idea. Most of my Ts stay hidden and I just was looking for an arboreal that loves to stay out in the open and is colorful so people can see them. I also had 2 P. Metallicas but they both died all of the sudden. So I was just wanting to know everbody's personal opinion on which arboreal is the best.


----------



## Raqua (Jun 15, 2005)

If you want arboreal that doesn't hide so much, you should try Avicularia. The are the most visible spiders I have. (I'm arboreal only guy.)


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2005)

1 of my 2 regalis stays in the open at all time, the other one s hiding pretty much but she molted yesturday that explains many things .... they're awesome spider with their white coloration, yellow in the ventral view, awesome T really


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 15, 2005)

Raqua said:
			
		

> If you want arboreal that doesn't hide so much, you should try Avicularia. The are the most visible spiders I have. (I'm arboreal only guy.)


I did some research on Avicularia and came to these choices:

avicularia
metallica
purpurea 

I also did some research on Poecilotheria and came to these choices:

fasciata
miranda
regalis

It's a hard decision


----------



## dangerprone69 (Jun 15, 2005)

Get an Avicularia versicolor!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AcidQueen (Jun 15, 2005)

My favs are A. purpurea and P. metallica. Got 2 A. purpurea myself. Unfortunately I don't have a bankaccount large enough for a metallica


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 15, 2005)

i'm biased!!  i just got my P rufilata yesterday, so i think they are the best!!!  





			
				Kirdec said:
			
		

> telling you the best arboreal is impossible, this is a personal choice ...
> 
> about the light : no T loves light in my opinion
> 
> the best looking arboreal is the Poecilotherria metallica but if you dont wanna spend 300$ in a spider then I would suggest the P  Subfusca, or P regalis ...Ornata is nice too ... ahhh any Poecilotherria are awesome its real hard to tell you the best arboreal T ... soo I will just say P Subfusca


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you everyone for the replies now I have some choices to think about.


----------



## midianholic (Jun 15, 2005)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> thank you everyone for the replies now I have some choices to think about.



S Calceata could be considered.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 15, 2005)

midianholic said:
			
		

> S Calceata could be considered.


But they aren't colourful and the temperament is flighty and bitey! Doesn't really fit with what Stonemantis is looking for. Don't they hide in their web all the time like _H. maculata_? 
_P. regalis_ would be my choice. It is on my wish list too!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah and H maculata is pretty much the same spider soo can be considered too ... but they wont be a good display spider, H maculata are totally stunning the best looking spider in my opinion


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 15, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> yeah and H maculata is pretty much the same spider soo can be considered too ... but they wont be a good display spider, H maculata are totally stunning the best looking spider in my opinion


Yeah, they are stunning right after a molt. I have two, and the nicest looking of the two is always in her web. I catch her out in the very early morning sometimes. And surprisingly she's pretty mellow. I can stick my hand in her cage no problem. The other one is a little bit more flighty, it would bite I think. It also has not webbed at all. I guess it all depends on the individual spider. 

I still say _P. regalis_. I would probably have preferred that over my _H. maculata_.


----------



## BakuBak (Jun 15, 2005)

Cyriopagopus sp "blue"


----------



## harrymaculata (Jun 15, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> yeah and H maculata is pretty much the same spider soo can be considered too ... but they wont be a good display spider, H maculata are totally stunning the best looking spider in my opinion


h.mac are the best looking spider in my opinion my male hides all day and comes out at night and my female maculata is out all night and comes out walking bout in the day, my calceata runs when she sees movement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vys (Jun 15, 2005)

Never had a Heteroscodra or Stromatopelma, mostly because I haven't quite seen the charm with them yet, but out of the ones I do keep and have kept (Poecs, Taps, and Avics) nothing beats my juvenile Tapinauchenius gigas in terms of entertainment. By far the most nervous (but not really aggressive) of my Ts, it is one of the best eaters also. It even ate fish. Avics in my experience tend to stay hidden, and the young ones don't exactly grow up in a flash.


----------



## phil (Jun 15, 2005)

and yet no mention of Encycratella olivacea   
here's a pic of a male


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2005)

phil said:
			
		

> and yet no mention of Encycratella olivacea
> here's a pic of a male



you still the best Phil


----------



## darkeye (Jun 15, 2005)

Seems that you are looking for your FIRST arboreal.  In that case, stick to the obvious, and under-rated but beautiful A.avicularia:  A plain-ol' pink toe.  They are fairly hardy, don't seem to die off as easily as the A.versicolor or A.purpurea, and are much cheaper.  

From what I have learned, the more exotic Avics have an earned reputation for being more difficult to keep happy as small slings, and I can attest as I have lost both species to what I call SADS - sudden Avic Death Syndrome...  one day just fine, the next:  X_x  

Pokies are fantastic, and if that's your bag then go for a nice robust P.regalis or P.fasciata.

In any case, higher than average humidity, but lots of ventilation seems to be the key to a happy arboreal.

Best of luck...


----------



## Andrew vV (Jun 15, 2005)

One of my many favorite arboreals   looks better under "natural" light, but she just moulted and I didnt want to disturb her too much..... enjoy   Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"


----------



## Sean (Jun 15, 2005)

P.Rufilata...There big, not agressive(from my experience with the 2 I have) Stay out 95% of the time. They are beautiful looking T's too. I high recommend them.


----------



## Raqua (Jun 16, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Never had a Heteroscodra or Stromatopelma, mostly because I haven't quite seen the charm with them yet, but out of the ones I do keep and have kept (Poecs, Taps, and Avics) nothing beats my juvenile Tapinauchenius gigas in terms of entertainment. By far the most nervous (but not really aggressive) of my Ts, it is one of the best eaters also. It even ate fish. Avics in my experience tend to stay hidden, and the young ones don't exactly grow up in a flash.


Yes, Avics grow slower than Pokies, no doubt about that. But I see my Avics much more often. Right now I have 4 different species adult females of Avics and 3 adult different species Pokies. All Pokies stay hidden during day, come out only at night. 3 of my Avic don't even built a retreat for aprox. half year. Just webbed glass where thair favourite sitting spot is and stay there.

But if Stonemantis is going to buy sling - Pokies are much more hardy than Avics.


----------



## Vys (Jun 16, 2005)

Avic-slings are quite some ways easier to handle though. Much like sloths, in comparison to Poec-slings )

You do seem to have some 'good' (visible) Avics there. Individuality(in terms of behaviour) seem to be a stronger force than I would have previously thought, anyway.


----------



## Raqua (Jun 16, 2005)

I was thinking about this recently. Maybe it is because my tanks are placed on a bit darker place, not really dark, but a bit darker. It might be that they do feel more secure that way and don't feel that they need any retreat ... I am going to do a little experiment. Window in my room is not facing the tanks, it is aside. I am going to place dark paper on the sides of tanks to darken them even more. I supose that spiders would feel much better and secure that way and they won't need to silken and hide so much.
But so far, Avics are most visible spiders I have.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 16, 2005)

Heteroscodra maculata, some Poecilotheria, some Avicularia, some Tapinauchenius...

Some that you are interested in maybe


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jun 16, 2005)

Poecilotherria are the best for an aboral setup....i like them...i have a male P.regalis.....know i want other sp of this genus hehe....


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi,

for me its defently _Encyocratella olivacea _ STRAND, 1907 (aka _Xenodendrophila gabrieli_ GALLON, 2003)


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

I made a decision and the decision is P. Regalis. I would like to thank everyone for their help. I love the pics keep them coming and with the pics give brief description on why you think its the best arboreal. Thanks again.


----------



## Windchaser (Jun 16, 2005)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> I made a decision and the decision is P. Regalis. I would like to thank everyone for their help. I love the pics keep them coming and with the pics give brief description on why you think its the best arboreal. Thanks again.


I don't think you will regret your decision. Have wfun with your new addition.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> I don't think you will regret your decision. Have wfun with your new addition.


Thank you. I will enjoy her.


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 16, 2005)

I just wanted to mention that all 5 of my _P. metallica_ stay totally out in the open... all day!  It's very rare that any of them are hidden.  And it's not from a lack of hides or anything like that.  It is fair in saying many of the _Poecilotheria_ will stay hidden during the day but this has not been my experience with _P. metallica_.  

I keep all available _Poecilotheria_ sps. in the trade, except _P. miranda_ and _P. smithi_, and I find it far easier to view the majority of my _Poecilotheria_ than to view most of my _Avicularia_, especially during the day.  Mainly due to the thick tube webs many _Avicualria_ will build and stay hidden in.


----------



## Windchaser (Jun 16, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> I just wanted to mention that all 5 of my _P. metallica_ stay totally out in the open... all day!  It's very rare that any of them are hidden.  And it's not from a lack of hides or anything like that.  It is fair in saying many of the _Poecilotheria_ will stay hidden during the day but this has not been my experience with _P. metallica_.


I have a _P. regalis_ and a _P. metallica_ and I have to agree with GoTerps. My _P. metallica_ is always out and visible. The _P. regalis_ does stay hidden, but is out fairly often that I get to see it often.


----------



## greenbay1 (Jun 16, 2005)

You won't be dissapointed with your choice of P. regalis. I have two that are awesome. I have several A. avics. One is out a lot the other is a web queen, never seen. My A. versicolor is out quite a bit also.  I have to admit I'm partial to the pokies. The next on my wish list is P. rufilata. Can't wait!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah awesome spider you will enjoy this one ... beautifull but fast soo be carefull anyway


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> yeah awesome spider you will enjoy this one ... beautifull but fast soo be carefull anyway


They are fast. Especially when cleaning the enclosure. She is seen out in the open and then she bolts with lightning speed into her hide. She tried to escape at first then she calmed down. I might have surprised her or woke her up. Overall she is pretty calm.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 16, 2005)

My P. regalis stays hidden 99% of the time...the only time I ever see it out is late at night if I come into the room and turn the lights on. It is a juvie, so perhaps as it gets older/bigger it will come out more often. 

I have 2 Avics....metallica and versicolor. They are both out all day, ever day. Definitely the most visible spiders I have. 

I also have a P. irminia that I never see, but it is a sling and fairly small, so that is expected.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

All of my Ts stay hidden until late afternoon then they are seen outside their burrows. This all varies from time to time. Especially feeding day


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 16, 2005)

If I want to see most of my collection, I just walk in to the room at night with a flashlight.  A few of them hang out in view all the time.  The Avic's are always visible.  The Psalm's are all different sizes, so it varies.  I see the immature male cambridgei all the time, but he really needs a larger container  :8o I will be moving him tonight or tomorrow.  The tap is really easy to see no matter want.  The Iridoplema is always visible, but it's still soo tiny.  It's got an attitude though.  I see the H mac all the time, but that's due to the clear walls of the container, it's always behind the cork bark.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 16, 2005)

Very cool Ts.


----------



## Mistwalker (Jun 16, 2005)

I love my Avicularia metallica:


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 16, 2005)

Mistwalker said:
			
		

> I love my Avicularia metallica


Very Nice! I think I do too!    :drool:  :worship:


----------



## tmanjim (Jun 16, 2005)

WAIT, BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING - look into an avicularia huriana. the one in my avatar is twice that size after one molt. she will get to be about 7 inches, docile and huge and hairy. hence the name ecuadorian wooly tarantula. in addition, mine is in the open alot. they are sometimes hard to find. i got mine from the THERAPHOSID BREEDING PROJECT.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 17, 2005)

Thise are all very nice Ts and it makes me want another 2-3.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 17, 2005)

Mistwalker said:
			
		

> I love my Avicularia metallica:


Avic. metallica was one of my first Ts back in 1996. Very cool T


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

it's a too personal question ,but i'd like to say that 
if u 'd like to take your Ts on your hand or somewhere else ,try some NW spp,
as Avacularia, but if we talk about the most beauti and interesting ,i should say Poecilotherias, and my favor 
H.maculata( but ......do not touch it ,i suggest)


----------



## wolfpak (Nov 9, 2005)

P. metallica


----------



## moricollins (Nov 9, 2005)

i love my A. purpurea female 

any of the avicularia's are great arboreals, but purpurea is my favourite of the genus.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

My fav is the A.avic, but it is the only one I have had


----------



## imspecial16 (Mar 29, 2007)

*the perfect T.*

hey a good friend of my has an avicularia versicolor. it has a sweet temperment(though its still 2 " long) is extremly colorfull from sling to adult and he has some really good day time pictures of it.


----------



## 911 (Apr 8, 2008)

S. calceatum


----------



## Randomhero148 (Aug 15, 2008)

stonemantis said:


> I did some research on Avicularia and came to these choices:
> 
> avicularia
> metallica
> ...



Get a Avic Versicolor! I have a juvinile, he's never hidden and he loves to come out and walk on me. Today he was cleaning his teeth on me its cool to watch up close. Very awesome spider, he's easy to get out of his container. Never have to worry about him bitting me. He's beautiful in colors! Im glad i got one.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 15, 2008)

Randomhero148 said:


> Get a Avic Versicolor! I have a juvinile, he's never hidden and he loves to come out and walk on me. Today he was cleaning his teeth on me its cool to watch up close. Very awesome spider, he's easy to get out of his container. Never have to worry about him bitting me. He's beautiful in colors! Im glad i got one.


you're 4 months late. FAIL.


----------



## dotdman (Aug 15, 2008)

Another 3+ year old thread ressurected - for the second time, no less!

Kindest regards,

Kevin P.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 15, 2008)

dotdman said:


> Another 3+ year old thread ressurected - for the second time, no less!
> 
> Kevin P.


That it is but i'll bite anyway. P cambridgei is my current fave. When my tiny A bicegoi's get bigger maybe they'll be my favorites.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Aug 15, 2008)

*versicolor is the best!*



dangerprone69 said:


> Get an Avicularia versicolor!!!


You sir are a genius, _Avicularia versicolor_ is *the best* using the OP's criteria.


----------

